# How much alfalfa for nursing doe?



## amomwgoats (May 31, 2017)

We got a mama with her two kids a week ago, and the owner said he was giving her 1-2 cups of alfalfa pellets a day. I know goats will eat even when full, but she seems hungry still after 2 cups and her kids seem like they want more milk than she's giving. 

She has access to acres of roughage and is eating plenty of that as well. 

Is that a correct amount of alfalfa for her or does she need more? 

Kids don't need alfalfa right? They are starting to nibble on the weeds/pasture. 

Thanks!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Are you giving any goat feed or grain?
Are you giving any hay or just the pasture?
What kind of goat ?


----------



## amomwgoats (May 31, 2017)

She's a Pygmy mix, no feed/grain, they didn't have any at the other place as they were for brush clearing. 

She does have a little fresh hay for bedding at night that she eats too but didn't have that at the previous place. She loves the weeds/brush here and has a ton of it. 

She doesn't look too skinny right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd be giving her at least 2 cups twice a day. Maybe even 3 cups twice a day. You would slowly work up to that.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> I'd be giving her at least 2 cups twice a day. Maybe even 3 cups twice a day. You would slowly work up to that.


X2 
And I would offer hay
Some alfalfa pellets for the babies wouldn't hurt either


----------



## amomwgoats (May 31, 2017)

Thanks, we'll feed her 2x/day then. Right now we have her and the kids in a large dog kennel at night because the older kids butt the little ones too much and the mama gets stressed, and so it's easier to give just her alfalfa instead of the whole herd.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We give our moms and bubs pea hay free choice (because they are in small paddock/ pen once kidded). We also give 1/4-1/2 biscuit of alfalfa hay morning and night per doe. With our does we are not milking they get 3 cups alfalfa chaff with 2 cups grain morning and night also.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I give my dry girls about 2 cups of barley,cracked corn,black sunflower seed and cracked lupins twice a day,we have plenty of browse and only feed hay if it is raining. Your eyes will tell you if she is dropping condition and you can increase her feed,teejae


----------

